# Thunder Catapult - By XxDollarBillxX



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey All,
So i just started messing around with Inkscape and my first design was a blast from my past... a Thundercats Themed catapult. I will be Building it soon but i wanted you guys to check out the design and comment on whether or not the design is suitable or cool enough to cut at this point in time.

I will be using 7 Ply Plywood and basic tools. I can use my mates bandsaw for the intricate detail. The Eye Socket can be used to secure a lanyard. or perhaps ill add a nostrel. Or maybe not put a Lanyard at all.

I also imagine that the wood from nostril to chin will be ground to a sharp blade too to make it look extra cool.

Anyway, let me know what you think and any changes that i should make.

XxDollarBillxX

Ammended: Added V2

Suggested By e~Shot - Mouth is now a Pinky Hole and the whole handle is shorter.

Had to mod the design a bit to suit.

Ammended: Added v3

Ammended: Added V4 - Added More Material to the ouside of the forks to make sure they were strong enough to support heavy bands. Made the Emblem on handle a bit smaller. Things always look different when they are printed I've Discovered. .

Ammended: Added V3
Suggested By Mattardel - Widened The Fork - Deeper Finger Indent


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow that's really a cool design!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, The Intention is also a palm swell on the logo.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool design, I think handle should be shorten, so you can use it's mouth for pinky.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I was never a fan of the cartoon, but this is begging for a paduak core and wenge or something similar for the palm swells. Maybe I'll try it after I finish the slingshots I'm making for the scouts.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks For the Feedback So Far.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Cool design, I think handle should be shorten, so you can use it's mouth for pinky.


How About this Now.

Check V2


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Looks good! I would personally make the forks a little shorter and wider, and make the finger indentations a bit deeper. Post pictures if you make one!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

mattardel said:


> Looks good! I would personally make the forks a little shorter and wider, and make the finger indentations a bit deeper. Post pictures if you make one!


Ok i made the changes, Now V3, Check it out and let me know.


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Exactly what I was thinking. Perfect!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks good man!

Be sure to use a quality ply or those finer points might snap while machining. I've screwed a few frames that way.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Looks good man!
> 
> Be sure to use a quality ply or those finer points might snap while machining. I've screwed a few frames that way.


When you say Quality Ply, What sort of ply do you suggest.

I normally get the 7ply from Bunnings.

I hear about Marine Ply, Not sure what the difference is.

can you please elaborate..

Thanks Hrawk


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Looks good man!
> 
> Be sure to use a quality ply or those finer points might snap while machining. I've screwed a few frames that way.


Cant do much about the Mouth without Changing the design might just laminate it with proper timber to make sure the mouth opening doesnt crack. and Added V4 to make the whole thing Meatier.

The previous versions would be good from metal though.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Have a read of this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plywood

I'm not a fan of the cheap ply from Bunnings, it's usually C/D grade radiata pine and full of voids.

Contact your local Mister Plywood, they have about 6 locations in Sydney. See what offcuts they have of their Cedar and Kauri furniture grade plys. http://www.misterplywood.com.au/stores


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

These are nice designs.
But i think it will be difficult, for me, to make one.
Very very nice.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

v.4 outstanding! might try it when ( read if ) I get my workshop corner sorted out the way I want it lol.


----------

